# The Tugboat V2 RDA - Review



## Alex (30/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/9/14)

Alex said:


>




Im not sure i like Rip's new room for his videos. It's got a weird echo! 

Plus with all that red in the background, he looks like he is inside of a mouth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

